# Do you ever get suspicious that Heinz isn't using the highest quality of pork in their cans of baked beans?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've always avoided the pork niblet, even though I eat all things pork. 

My grandmother always called it pork and beans, but she also had a lot of strange names for things. 

This really is a matter of important discussion.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

butterknucket said:


> I've always avoided the pork niblet, even though I eat all things pork.
> 
> My grandmother always called it pork and beans, but she also had a lot of strange names for things.
> 
> This really is a matter of important discussion.


The McRib is the absolute top of the pork hierarchy.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I don’t eat meat from a can. Ever.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I don’t eat meat from a can. Ever.


Oh, c’mon now. Who could resist this?


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

No, except for their c(k) etchup I completely trust Heinz and their dancing happy pig farms


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

😞😒


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I’d eat dog shit off the ground if there was even 1/5th of a Heinz label within 20 feet of it.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> I’d eat dog shit off the ground if there was even 1/5th of a Heinz label within 20 feet of it.
> 
> View attachment 375545


IF you actually tasted dog shit you would never say that.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

player99 said:


> IF you actually tasted dog shit you would never say that.


I think that depends on the breed of dog.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> I think that depends on the breed of dog.


and what it ate. perhaps pork?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Always12AM said:


> I think that depends on the breed of dog.


No, it really doesn’t.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> I don’t eat meat from a can. Ever.


Not even tuna?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

It's funny the stuff these odd threads drum up from recessed memories. When you're a kid, and your parents were your biggest, if not only influence, you just went with it. Whatever "it" might be. We were all born in the UK. The English pallet was not quite as refined as today. No A/C, so cooking in the summer sucked. This meal was a hot weather staple. The corned beef was served cold, the baked potatoes could be done on the BBQ, and the only the beans used the stove top. I doubt I would eat this now if it was put in front of me.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> I've always avoided the pork niblet, even though I eat all things pork.
> 
> My grandmother always called it pork and beans, but she also had a lot of strange names for things.
> 
> This really is a matter of important discussion.


You mean the highest quality chunks of fat and gristle?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Can't beat the aroma of homemade baked beans and ham that have been baking for 6 hours in the oven.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

SWLABR said:


> No, it really doesn’t.


If a Jack Russell on a steak diet were to shart in the right place at the right time, my love of Heinz would allow me a little baskin Robbins sized spoon full of that dogs shit.

Wether or not it’s good is besides the point.
This is a testament to how much I love Heinz baked beans. Enough to risk it all.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Always12AM said:


> If a Jack Russell on a steak diet were to shart in the right place at the right time, my love of Heinz would allow me a little baskin Robbins sized spoon full of that dogs shit.
> 
> Wether or not it’s good is besides the point.
> This is a testament to how much I love Heinz baked beans. Enough to risk it all.


I stand corrected.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

If you're eating the "meat" in Heinz P&B, you're past any kind of pork sniffery.

Libby's Deep Browned Beans FOREVER!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> Not even tuna?


Good catch….but no, I don’t eat fish. Canned tuna smells like cat food.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> Oh, c’mon now. Who could resist this?


Thanks for helping me with my diet….that visual should get me through day.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Paul Running said:


> Can't beat the aroma of homemade baked beans and ham that have been baking for 6 hours in the oven.


That reminds me, I'm due to bake up another batch.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Y'know, butterknucket, you may have missed your true calling as investigative journalist. You ask ALL the important questions. Move over Rosie Barton, butterknucket's in the house!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I live next door to the VP, you want me to ask him?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Diablo said:


> I don’t eat meat from a can. Ever.


I'd eat meat from _her_ can...


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

This all reminds me of the on-going skit Bucking Hungry from This Hour Has 22 Minutes



https://www.cbc.ca/player/play/2423539313


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

2manyGuitars said:


> I'd eat meat from _her_ can...
> View attachment 376246


That seems completely unnecessary and ill-advised.
id rather just have sex with her.


----------

